# Help- Faint line & pain. BFP or AF coming??? OMG BFP!!!



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hello girls,

I have read through various posts about pregnancy tests etc, but wondered if anyone can shed anymore light on my situation...

Well im on 4th Clomid Cycle but first with Metformin and also the first time Ive ovulated yippe!!!

Currently on CD28 so did a First Response test this morning which had 2 lines (one very faint blue). I assumed it was a negative until my DP read the leaflet which said a positive can have one line fainter than the other. I dont want to get my hopes up as for the last 2 days Ive had faint cramp type pains as though AF is coming but not as painful. Ive had no blood but then am only on CD28 and I never had an HCG jab and dont know when I ovulated.

Has anyone else experienced this at this stage in cycle (thanks to Kel who has PM me).

Claire x*


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Claire

A faint line is a positive as long as it isn't an evaporation line, but evaporation lines only appear after it starts to dry and is colourless.  If yours has a colour then it should be positive. Good luck


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Claire. From reading your post you said you don't know when you ov'd but you did ov this cycle - just wondered how ov was confirmed?

I'd be tempted to test again using a clearblue digital test as I have heard stories of false positives with First Response. Hope it is a genuine +ive for you though, so I'd definitely recommend Clearblue digi.

Good luck and keep us posted.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I didn't have treatment for my bfp, but i can tell you that i had pains instead of AF, and LOTS of pain... 

I still had a bfp afterwards and now i'm over 14 weeks 

hold on in there and best of luck!!!

Em
xx


----------



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Thanks for your replies,

Bottleofwater....It was definately a blue line and was fresh (ie within the few minutes I waited for the test) so was not dry. 

Rosie...When I went for my scan on CD13, the nurse said I had a 16mm folicle and will be ovulating withing next couple of days as in her words the follicle had gone "beyond the point of no return". However, I dont have CD21 bloods or HCG jab etc so I guess I dont know for sure if I did Ov? Confusing or what!  Have bought a Clear Blue test and will do this in the morning.

Em...Congrats on you BFP!!!  Thanks for sharing your experience....I hope I follow in your footsteps!!! I still have cramp in my tummy. Its constant. 

PS-I went to my GP today for other reasons and explained about my faint blue line and was quite shocked at his response "Well either you are pregnant or you ae not. Which is it?" Well if I knew that I wouldn't be asking for advice!!! I will need to know for definate before I approach my GP again!!! I made the conscious decision to assume Im not pregnant until I know for sure the opposite.

Will keep you updated.

Claire x*


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I wish you all the best claire  gosh your doc is so smart


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Claire. Your doc sounds about as useful as mine!    

I'd say you could guesstimate you ov'd CD15 or 16 and then adding on 14 days would give you your earliest test date, which would be CD29 or 30, so I reckon if you use a clearblue digital with first morning pee tomorrow you should hopefully get a reliable result. Keeping everything crossed for you.    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Thanks for all your replies....

Guess what 5 tests later (using Clearblue, Tesco's, First Response etc), All tests are very clear                   

We are in so much shock...we never thought it would happen to us and now it has and we are getting married at the weekend so what a pressie!!!    Have spoken to clinic and been booked in for an 8 week scan on 20th August when we return from honeymoon.

This site has been a godsend when you really need advice it is always there. To all of you who are reading this, please never give up hope...    we did and then it happened. I know its early days though. Miricles do happen. 

Babydust to you all 

Claire *  x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

congratulations Claire


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

HUGE congratulations hun !!!!!!!!!!!

Nix


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Claire, that's brilliant news.

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!!!![/fly]

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Thats fantastic news hun - congratulations!

Also, congratualtions on your forthcoming wedding - how exciting!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnany and married life together.

Lots of love

Sparkles x*


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations x
Cat


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations   

SS


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Well done love kel


----------



## loubey31 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Huge  on your    for the rest of your pregnancy   and     for your wedding at the weekend.
  love louise xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations on your bfp hun well done

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Claire

Fantastic news on your BFP.

Good luck on Saturday, will make your wedding all the more special now.  Have a great day and honeymoon.

TG xx


----------

